# Norway in May



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

We fancy going to Norway in May for about a month, but now the Newcastle ferry does not run, does anyone have any advice on which is the cheapest route to get to Oslo?
I have read it is extremely expensive so any tips would be grateful.
Also are the Midges out in May/June?
Many thanks


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We went last May/June.
Harwich to The Hook with Tesco vouchers.....ie. free.
Overnight boat gave us a steady all day run to the Bremen stellplatz.
2 days through Denmark, we travel at a steady pace, then ferry Hirtshals to Kristiansand.
Oslo is then a steady days run from there.
The drive through Sweden is an alternative but boring and just as expensive when the toll bridges are crossed.
Never saw a single midge :wink: 

Take as much food as possible, we only bought bread and milk. 
Apart from the odd pizza, the Norwegians are Pizzaholicks, we didn't eat out.
HTH.


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

We drove both ways in June and July. Helsingborg to Calais was 883 miles. Toll bridge from Sweden to Denmark was 375 SKK and between Danish islands was 220 DKK. This was for 5.98metres.

Hope this helps, regards.


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

We were there end July for a family wedding and the midges were awful, real big bity ones, not usually out in May/June.

This was pre MH so flew than drove family car.

Hoping to go in MH next October ish so I'm also interested in the best route from here in sw scotland. Its such a shame the direct ferry from Newcastle was stopped.

Yes I can also confirm how expensive it is, £3 for a small packet of crisps, £18 for a very small bunch of fresh flowers. Take as many supplies as possible. Our family there travel to sweden to stock up on meat as they find that pricey also.

Its a stunning country, the people are lovely, its very clean and looked after. We've also visited at christmas when everyone had lots of christmas lights and leave them on all the time, out walking at night in the dark in the snow was just spectacular.

Re the pizza thing, I've only noticed that recently. When family visited us in March we introduced them to a Domino's menu, their eyes lit up like the first time they came across the argos catalogue!


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi

A couple of years ago I was in Sweden then Norway (Lillehammer) on the bike - for 2 weeks (late May - early June) - the scenery was brill - but the mozzzzies were awful.

They will get you through jeans - really!!

Pack your Deet

Cheers

Dave

PS - take beer, wine and Scotch with you - it's all incredibly expensive there.

D


----------



## 7100 (Dec 17, 2010)

The simplest, quickest and cheapest way to Norway, is probably the ferry Dover - Calais ferry on the night approx. 100Euro round trip and ferry Hirtshals - Larvik 260Euro round trip. Free height and 10m length of RV. And approx. 1550km to drive. We did it last summer, but the other way.


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

You can use DFDS Tor line - Imingham to Goteberg - but expensive depending on your length but will save you time
Do not take loads of wine and spirits - if you take over the limit you risk very large fine 
Ferries from Germany - toll bridges etc etc - all seems to work out costly no matter which route - a lot depends on the amount of time you have available then you can look at the best off peak deals with all the ferries


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I went via Calais in June/July 2004. My report is >here<. The bridge tolls then amounted to about £75 one way. You can check the latest prices of the Oresund Bridge >here<. You also get charged to cross the bridge onto Copenhagen Island. This charge is included in my cost of £75 You can also find more info >here<

We never had any problems with midges or mosquitos.

peedee


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*norway*

for our 4 month trip to research vic books Scandanavia guide we crossed Dover to Dunkerque and then via free stellplatz up to Puttgarden to Rodbyhavn rollon rolloff small ferry to Denmark then via free motorways and stellplatz up to short 1km ferry at top of Copenhagen Helsingborg. then your inSweden. flat level roads and reasonable fuel cost and free stellplatz lead you up Sweden and in to Norway via the back door of Ostersund. whilst Norway is expenive you can stock up with food and drink in denmark and once above the touristicky fjordland area no tolls on roads and easy free camping. GO TO NORWAY AND FINLAND .AVOID THE RIDICUOUS NORKAP MH CARPARK AND PUSH EAST INTO FINLAND ITS GREAT sue and andrew


----------



## 7100 (Dec 17, 2010)

I am now confident that the proposal I gave in previous post is the cheapest, If you go through Sweden it is about 800km more in both directions.

It is true that it is expensive in Norway if you smoke, drink alcohol and like to dine at the restaurant. Food in shops are not much more expensive than abroad.

Unfortunately, we also pay some roads and ferries are expensive if the camper is over 6m or 3,5t. Should one take many ferries or make several trips to Norway, it pays to buy the ferry pass that gives 50% of 160 feger. The card costs unfortunately 2400Nkr but lasts until all the money on the card is used 

Norway in the spring are also fantastic, with flowering in Hardanger and National Day on May 17 as holiday and celebration for all ages. From 7 am to 24 in some cities.

If you drive a car in Norway in the spring / winter, you will also see much more of Norway because it is no leaves on the trees which take the view.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Road Tolls.
Virtually all are automatic 'number plate readers'.
We only came across one near Kristiansand that was a coin machine.
We could have bought a prepaid ticket for about £30 on which any leftover balance is returned to you after 3 months........Or, go without and in theory they will read the number plate and send you a bill after 3 months.
We never did receive a bill.....so far!


----------

